# LF/WTB: Tiger Oscar



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Im really in need of this fish! i have been searching for about 6 weeks now and have yet to come across anything that has caught my eye!

With that being said; i will pay a *very* reasonable amount for a high quailty Oscar!

Feel free to PM or call me at 604 218 1063
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Red/tiger no good zach?
To bad pam beat you to the punch on my other terror, he was a stunner!
Good luck on the search!

Alex


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Red/tiger no good zach?
> To bad pam beat you to the punch on my other terror, he was a stunner!
> Good luck on the search!
> 
> Alex


i know!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> i know!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhh


I'm not sure if that GT is going to work out in my tank. He's super good looking, but there is a lot of fighting going on. If he doesn't chill out in the next couple of days he's probably going to have to go.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I'm not sure if that GT is going to work out in my tank. He's super good looking, but there is a lot of fighting going on. If he doesn't chill out in the next couple of days he's probably going to have to go.


what size tank do u have him in and what are the tank mates?
i want to make sure the same thing wont happen to me!

if things don't work out i will most likely take him off ur hands for u, if u like.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I'm not sure if that GT is going to work out in my tank. He's super good looking, but there is a lot of fighting going on. If he doesn't chill out in the next couple of days he's probably going to have to go.


Did he get agressive?
Whats you other biggest fish? 
Cause in my tank he never got that chance to push anyone around....

If you want you can come get the smaller one and zach can have the bigger one, zach pays you 40 and you pay me 25 

Alex


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> what size tank do u have him in and what are the tank mates?
> i want to make sure the same thing wont happen to me!
> 
> if things don't work out i will most likely take him off ur hands for u, if u like.


120 gallons. Chocolate cichlid, Hoplarchus psittacus, Severums, Geos, EBJD, Nicaraguan, Threadfin Acara. Mostly he's been fighting with the Chocolate, Psittacus, & Sevs.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex, did pam pick up the green terror i sold to u bro?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> 120 gallons. Chocolate cichlid, Hoplarchus psittacus, Severums, Geos, EBJD, Nicaraguan, Threadfin Acara. Mostly he's been fighting with the Chocolate, Psittacus, & Sevs.


Hmmm... well if he is one of the larger ones in the group he will deffinatly take advantage. Almost all my cichlids were over 6 or 7 inches



simont said:


> Alex, did pam pick up the green terror i sold to u bro?


Yup, going through tank changes. I want another stingray soon, and cichlids are a no go after my last experence!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Did he get agressive?
> Whats you other biggest fish?
> Cause in my tank he never got that chance to push anyone around....
> 
> ...


The Gt is mid sized in the tank. There are 3 guys bigger than him, a few the same size, and only 2 smaller than him. He's pretty feisty. My Psittacus really hates him!

The smaller female GT would probably work out much better in my tank.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> I want another stingray soon, and cichlids are a no go after my last experence!


I warned u! Remember?!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Pamela said:


> The Gt is mid sized in the tank. There are 3 guys bigger than him, a few the same size, and only 2 smaller than him. He's pretty feisty. My Psittacus really hates him!
> 
> The smaller female GT would probably work out much better in my tank.


Sure, if you want him let me know  maybe you can work somthing out with zach of the larger guy


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Sure, if you want him let me know  maybe you can work somthing out with zach of the larger guy


that sounds good to me!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

got my green terror!!!!!!!! yay!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> got my green terror!!!!!!!! yay!!


How is he doing? Fitting in okay?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> How is he doing? Fitting in okay?


hes doing great, my giant 8'' flag tail is the boss in my tank. the green terror has shown little to no aggression towards anyone. he even has a spot picked out! if i still had a camera i would snap a few shots of him and the tank.

the only noticeable thing he has done so far is, pull a 36'' large fake plant completely out of the substrate!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> hes doing great, my giant 8'' flag tail is the boss in my tank. the green terror has shown little to no aggression towards anyone. he even has a spot picked out! if i still had a camera i would snap a few shots of him and the tank.
> 
> the only noticeable thing he has done so far is, pull a 36'' large fake plant completely out of the substrate!


LOL, he is a trouble maker

Glad to know his agression isnt that bad in your tank. To bad for pam, i guess he just is agressive in some tanks?


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> LOL, he is a trouble maker
> 
> Glad to know his agression isnt that bad in your tank. To bad for pam, i guess he just is agressive in some tanks?


might have something to do with tankmates. she had him with other cichlids which can be aggressive at times. all the fish in my tank excluding the bichirs are community fish. however, my flag tail can be a real prick sometimes! that's how i got him from the previous owner.. same with the new green terror... heh go figure..


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> might have something to do with tankmates. she had him with other cichlids which can be aggressive at times. all this fish in my tank excluding the bichirs are community fish.


sounds like a cool tank 

get a camera!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> sounds like a cool tank
> 
> get a camera!


ill just take the girlfriend's!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> might have something to do with tankmates. she had him with other cichlids which can be aggressive at times. all the fish in my tank excluding the bichirs are community fish. however, my flag tail can be a real prick sometimes! that's how i got him from the previous owner.. same with the new green terror... heh go figure..


It's totally hit or miss when I add a new fish to my tank, I never know if the new one will be welcome or will be locking lips within minutes. Crazy cichlids!

I'm glad to hear that the GT is fitting in nicely in your tank


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> It's totally hit or miss when I add a new fish to my tank, I never know if the new one will be welcome or will be locking lips within minutes. Crazy cichlids!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that the GT is fitting in nicely in your tank


ur right it is!!!

thanks!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

im still looking for a nice tiger Oscar!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're still looking you can have this guy for free if you want.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> If you're still looking you can have this guy for free if you want.


PM Sent!!!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

got him^!!!

Thread closed!!!!!!!


----------

